# Forget a Greek Bailout. Germany Should Pull Out



## ringledman (15 Apr 2010)

There is only one answer to solve the Euro problem.

Germany need to pull out. 

Rising deutschmark will mean euro debt falls in value.

No other answer to the problem...

[broken link removed]


----------

